# Nowadays my computer shuts down automatically after an hour or two



## avanish (Mar 31, 2011)

Recently this problem has started happening in my computer, it automatically shuts down after continously running for an hour or two and then it doesn't even allow itself to be restarted. I need to wait for like 30-40 mins in order to boot it up again. I'm just an average user and doesnt understand the technical terms so much and thus I couldn't figure out what is being suggested in other threads/forums. Also, I called up a local techie but couldn't be of much help too.
Could someone here pls suggest me something.

my system specs:
Os: windows 7
Ram: 2 gb
Hd: 160 gb SATA

Please also refer to the the speedfan snapshot if you think that can help.

Thanks,
Avanish


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the rest of your specs

MB-CPU-Graphics card-PSU brand/wattage

Boot into the BIOS (System Setup menu) and post the temp and voltage readings

Has the inside of the PC been cleaned lately. Blow any dust/debris from the fans,heatsing,vents with a can of compressed air.

Symptoms maybe related to overheating.


----------



## avanish (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you mr makinu1der2,

I'm a layman to computers so I don't know much about system specs although there is some program on my computer which has generated some specs for me. 
Please go through the attachement to have a look. If it is missing anything then please let me know, i'll try to loacate it as better as I can.

Thanks again.

P.S. I'll post the specs from BIOS in some time; actually trying to figure out how to get them


----------



## avanish (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally I could manage to get the BIOS specs, here they go:

BIOS version: AM2NF6G-VSTA BIOS P2.20
Memory: 2048 MB
Processor Type: AMD ATHLON 64 PROCESSOR 3200+
Processor Speed : 2000 MHz
Microcode Update : 40FF2162

CPU Temp: 70 C/158 F
M/B Temp : 45 C/ 113 F
CPU Fan Speed : 3090 RPM
Chasis Fan: N/A

Vcore: 1.424 V 
+3.30V : 3.504V
+5.00 V : 5.184V
+12.00V : 12.091 V
(No idea what are they but they were all constantly flickering)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Your cpu is far too hot it should never go above 60 degrees c. So damage will be occuring.

The voltages label 3.3, 5v and 12v are from the power supply to the motherboard if they are fluctuating this indicated the psu may be on on its way out.

What is the make and model of power supply? if you do not know you need to open up the case and have a look at the label on the power supply.

The psu maybe causing the overheating but it would be wise to clean the old thermal paste of your cpu and heatsink and apply some fresh paste.

edit never use speedfan for temperatures it is innacurate.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

While you have the case open it may be a good idea to give the insides a good cleaning.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## avanish (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks a lot for your inputs.. The equipments inside my case show following details:

Power supply: Hy-Tech (model No: 400W-P4) 
M/B: nVidia Asrock GeForce 6100 nForce 405 with 128 Mb graphics card 
RAM : there are 2 (1GB each) kingston RAMs
and I see no name on the fan's casing thus let us assume it is some standard fan and readings from bios settings show it's speed to be about 3090 RPM.

P.S. I ran the system with case open for like an hour and later when I checked the readings the CPU had really cooled down by almost 10 degrees. Now I think it is a over heating problem only.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You need to get a can of compressed air and blow the Cpu's Fan and heatsink fins clear of dust. It's running far too hot and could damage the Cpu and possibly have to redo the thermal paste as greenbrucelee stated. Blow all the dust out and then check how the temps are.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

3.5v reading on the 3.3v rail is out of spec high, you should also consider a Power Supply replacement with a higher quality supply like a Seasonic unit.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep Hy-tech are useless.


----------

